# 2011 S1000RR Motorrad spring delivery



## pitbull592 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello all, I just joined up recently after lurking for awhile. I just put my order in for my first bmw. I'm no stranger to the euro/bike scene as I've been tuning since I was 16. I've owned a ton of bikes over the years most recently a gsxr 600 & 750, a triumph S3 & my last bike was just sold to fund this new venture a 07 cbr600rr. I've also been building vw's/audi's since the early 90's. I did a demo day on this bike & fell on love. It rides like a 600, and is the most incredible piece of machinery I've ever ridden. I will always respect & be in awe of it's power. I'm also trying to buy a used 135i, but want to get this project started first.

After going back and forth from my local bmw dealer we decided on these dealer installed mods & we are powdercoating the wheels before I even take possesion. I can't wait to get it on the dyno. I got the wheel idea from bmw's race team:








Mods:
2011 bmw S1000RR 
Factory racing color motorrad

-akropovic full pipe
-power commander
-Yosh sliders
-fork sliders
-Yosh swingarm slider
-Yosh fender eliminator
-Yosh case cover
-rear seat cap
-tinted high windscreen
-pazzo levers black/red
-stomp grip
-clear motorrad tank protector
-bmw bike stand
*blue front wheel/white rear wheel

Thoughts?
I also plan to powder coat the rear swingarm black to match the frame after I get a season on it.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Pipe - OK
Power Commander - On a bike that already has 193 hp and computer modes to reduce power in lower traction situations? Why?
Sliders - No. Try not to drop the bike.
Blue/White wheels - OK. Same as the Motosport R1100S of a few years ago. Looks good.
High, tinted windscreen - OK. It helped on my Ducati 916.
BMW stand - OK, if you plan to do your own maintenance.
Fender eliminator - No. Try not to make this a squid bike.
Levers and grips - What's wrong with the factory equipment?


----------



## pitbull592 (Oct 21, 2010)

BeemerMikeTX said:


> Pipe - OK
> Power Commander - On a bike that already has 193 hp and computer modes to reduce power in lower traction situations? Why?
> Sliders - No. Try not to drop the bike.
> Blue/White wheels - OK. Same as the Motosport R1100S of a few years ago. Looks good.
> ...


I really don't want the power commander, but was told it was needed with the full pipe? I've always had slip ons on all my other bikes.

Sliders are just there as a safety precaution. I've had bikes tipped over in the past. The stand is just for my garage to keep it upright in my garage for space issues (wife's suv)

The fender eliminator imo just cleans it up a bit & is very similar to stock just shorter. I always just liked the shorty pazzo's, must be my small hands?


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

pitbull592 said:


> I really don't want the power commander, but was told it was needed with the full pipe? I've always had slip ons on all my other bikes.


Who told you this? The bike already has 193 hp, so I assume you are going for the Akropovic for "better" sound. You might want to check with Akropovic and see what they recommend.



pitbull592 said:


> Sliders are just there as a safety precaution. I've had bikes tipped over in the past.


Sliders may be all the rage with the GXXER crowd, but they will look a little goofy to the Beemer crowd. There are several companies who market dedicated BMW motorcycle accessories, and who are likely to have something a little more integrated for tipover protection than just bolting on a bunch of polyurethane knobs to the bike. But, it will be your $18k bike, so do whatever you want.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

know several poeple with sliders on thier K series bikes--- most of them are height challanged (short) so zero mph tip over can and sometimes do happen for them and the sliders prevent damge, sounds like a nice list of mods--- for a good BMW motorcycle site try www.I-BMW.com


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I stand corrected. A friend of mine who bought a new S1000RR (Motosport) recently showed up last night at our meeting with black FRAME SLIDERS installed on his bike (I don't know if they were Yosh or not). I just shook my head. I still won't install them on my 916.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

I never put sliders on any of my ducs either, just didnt want to cut holes in that bodywork


----------



## Hoops432 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bump for update! OP?


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

BeemerMikeTX said:


> Pipe - OK
> Power Commander - On a bike that already has 193 hp and computer modes to reduce power in lower traction situations? Why?
> Sliders - No. Try not to drop the bike.
> Blue/White wheels - OK. Same as the Motosport R1100S of a few years ago. Looks good.
> ...


Ok, gotta ask... who are you to judge what he wants?

The pipe and power commander will reduce weight, increase power, and allow you to fine tune the fuel delivery and make it smoother. Nothing wrong with that.

Sliders- Thats as dumb as saying, "Dont wear seatbelts, try not to crash." Accidents happen, best be prepared for it.

Fender eliminators make a bike look cleaner. Nothing wrong with that. WHo wants to have a huge stupid chunk of plastic hanging off the back of thier beautiful brand new bike?

Levers and grips- some people's hands dont fit factory levers as well as others. Aftermarket levers add individuality and functionality with adjustability.


----------



## Hoops432 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, agreed. If I could afford all that I would. I really liked the S1000RR in the test ride, but I couldn't get over how much they improved the K13S right after I bought a K12S. Now I want perfection, so I find myself waiting for the next 1000 which will hopefully have scallops that fit me better, less vibration through the bars, and better ergonomics for my height. If the current model had fit well and I was happy to add a PC, I would have walked away with a new bike. But BMW dealers being who they are, they just thought I was being a pu*sy and did all they could to make me feel like the lowest lifeform on earth for not thinking their bike was the ducks nuts. So I left giving the one wheel finger as you do. 

Still really want a RR though!!!


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryan... said:


> Ok, gotta ask... who are you to judge what he wants?


Oh, that's simple. Pitbull started a thread about his upcoming purchase of an S1000RR and the mods he had planned . . . and then asked for thoughts from the forum.

I gave him my thoughts. He is is free to accept or not accept any or all of my thoughts, just as he is free to accept or not accept any or all of your thoughts. That's how the forum works. :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

^ Yes, you can offer advice, but try to make it realistic and not just some stupid random comments with no basis. Things such as protecting your investment (sliders), and making it look cleaner (fender eliminator), do not make them squid bikes.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Mike, you mentioned above that you have a Ducati 916. Being such an iconic bike, not a great starter bike, is it your first bike? I wonder if its 100% stock? Do you use it for any track days or just street ride it?

Either way, I'm sure you must be able to understand the benefits of aftermarket clip ons/levers etc.. as the 916 is a pretty terrible ride when you aren't pushing it hard on a track.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Is my Ducati 916 my first bike? Seriously? Only a complete idiot would buy a Ducati 916 (or a BMW S1000RR, or any other big bore sport bike) as their first motorcycle to learn how to ride. Most new riders would be better served by getting a bike like a Ninja 250, or Ninja 500, or similar to use to learn to ride and then move up to something bigger with more capability (and speed) once they develop skills and experience.

I have been riding for over 35 years, the last 25 which have included BMWs. My first bike was a Kawasaki S3 400 2-stroke triple, and my garage currently holds three BMWs (R90S, K75S, and R1100RS), two Ducatis (916 and 900SS CR), and my wife's Ninja 250. I have ridden all over the U.S., and in Europe and South America, and have several 1000+ mile riding days. I have a passing acquaintance and experience with modifying a motorcycle's stock ergonomics and controls to make it more useful and comfortable for riding, including long-distance riding.

Yes, I am able to understand the POTENTIAL benefits of aftermarket clip-ons and levers. But, I also understand the potential to make the bike worse if you make the wrong modifications, however "cool" they may look to your riding buddies, which is why I asked him what he felt was wrong with the stock factory set up (which already includes adjustable levers). For the 916, in addition to the windshield change to give a little more wind protection, the other change I made was to replace the stock clip-ons with Ferracci clip-ons, which decreased the downward angle of the bars slightly and made the bike more comfortable on the street. I don't track day the 916. I use the 900SS for that. I would not say that the 916 is a "pretty terrible ride" when you are not at the track, but it definitely feels better when you are riding the curves.

As for eliminating the rear fender on the S1000RR, BMW did a pretty good job of making the rear fender as inconspicuous as possible (kind of like the 900SS). While it may look "race bike" to his buddies to remove it, IMHO he will miss the benefits of keeping dirt and debris off of the back of his engine/transmission and his expensive rear shock/spring unit. I wish my 916 had a similar rear fender/splash guard. If what he is talking about is the rear license plate mount and turn signal structure, well maybe he can find one that is a little smaller, but you've got to mount the license plate somewhere and those people who pound their license plate into a curve and then just attach it somewhere above the rear tire looks a little goofy. If he wants to clean up the back of the bike a little, then remove the rear footpeg assemblies if he does not intend to carry a passenger (then a similar look to my 916 Monoposto).


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Couple things: I'm under the impression the OP meant removing the bulky piece of plastic that holds the license plate; the kits are called fender eliminators. 

As for the 916, a good friend of mine bought a 996 as his first bike. Yes, his first bike. That was a little over 4 years ago, and he now frequently does track days, and owns 4 other bikes (a Ducati Bronco, and a couple other old Hondas). He is the most cautious rider I've ever met, and his skills are undeniable. With the exception of a track day high side or two, he never crashed his bike. 

I truly believe that learning to ride can be done on literally any bike. I've never bought into the thought that one MUST begin on a 250 or 500cc bike. I started on an old Honda F2, then moved onto 2 other Honda 600s, and I'm doing quite fine. Its up the rider to prepare themselves properly, to learn and understand what they're getting themselves into. There are a lot of idiots that would die within minutes on a 1000cc bike, but there are also a lot of riders that would fair just fine. 

That being said, I understand why people SHOULD begin on 250s. My gf has an 08 Ninja 250, and its taught her a lot about riding. because she's not distracted by the speed or size of it, she can spend more time paying attention to traffic/pedestrians and whatnot.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

just because some people will choose to do something and survive that decision doesnt make it a good decision, litre bikes are not suitable for 1st bikes just as a shelby cobra isnt suitable for a first car.
it doesnt nmean one cant live thru it.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Karl - Thanks for the post. My thoughts exactly, but I did not think he would believe me. Some people learn only by experience and not from experience . . . if they survive.


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

Ryan... said:


> Couple things: I'm under the impression the OP meant removing the bulky piece of plastic that holds the license plate; the kits are called fender eliminators.
> 
> As for the 916, a good friend of mine bought a 996 as his first bike. Yes, his first bike. That was a little over 4 years ago, and he now frequently does track days, and owns 4 other bikes (a Ducati Bronco, and a couple other old Hondas). He is the most cautious rider I've ever met, and his skills are undeniable. With the exception of a track day high side or two, he never crashed his bike.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with Mike, fender eliminators make a bike look ghetto. That's my opinion and I have a right to express it even though you will probably come back and tell me how wrong my opinion is.

Also, Mike & Karl are exactly right about starting on a high performance machine. A rider will never develop their full riding potential in a high perforance machine. It has nothig to do with not being able to handle a 1000cc machine and everything to do with developing proper riding skills.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I wonder if pitbull ever actually bought a S1000RR after starting all of this? Hmmmmm.

335i - I think being able to handle the power and weight of a litre bike is a part of it (i.e., survival), but I agree that starting out on a smaller and lower powered bike so you can develop your proper riding skills before stepping up to a big-bore bike is VERY important.

I remember an interview with Kenny Roberts, in which he said that some of the most valuable experience he had to prepare for road racing was riding dirt bikes, because it allowed him to experiment and learn how to manage a bike's traction and power delivery in a much lower risk situation. Of course, "King Kenny" only won three consecutive F1 500cc two-stroke world championships, so what does he know?!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

335i Driver said:


> Have to agree with Mike, fender eliminators make a bike look ghetto. That's my opinion and I have a right to express it even though you will probably come back and tell me how wrong my opinion is.


So you think the tail end of this bike:










Looks better than the tail end of this bike?












BeemerMikeTX said:


> I wonder if pitbull ever actually bought a S1000RR after starting all of this? Hmmmmm.


If he did, he's forgotten all about us 

@ Karl --- You ever take the 999 to the track? I'd like to hear a comparison between the 996 and the 999! I rode a 999 one time, and it was really fun, much different than any other liter bike I've ever been on. I know the styling was questionable, not many Ducatista liked it, but its growing on me more every time I see one in person!


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryan... said:


> So you think the tail end of this bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The good news is that the tail of the S1000RR from the factory looks more like the green bike than the orange bike (yikes!), so you kind of have diminishing returns for your mod. And, I was more talking about the people who remove the license plate frame completely and then bolt a bent license plate up under the tail. :thumbdwn:


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Ryan... said:


> @ Karl --- You ever take the 999 to the track? I'd like to hear a comparison between the 996 and the 999! I rode a 999 one time, and it was really fun, much different than any other liter bike I've ever been on. I know the styling was questionable, not many Ducatista liked it, but its growing on me more every time I see one in person!


in the looks dept I like the 999 from the start (one of the few people that did from all the board chatter) power delivery on my 04 999 was about identical to my breathed on 996 (the dyno curves were almost identical once sps cams and a custom tune were added to the 996) so it was very similar to ride in that respect, but what really surprised me was that I was always more comfortable riding the 996 ergomonics wise than I was on the 999. the 996 was a bike that for me I just became a part of and the 999 I never felt that way. the 996 was a bike that once on board it made you just want to go hunt someone down and pass them


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

BeemerMikeTX said:


> And, I was more talking about the people who remove the license plate frame completely and then bolt a bent license plate up under the tail. :thumbdwn:


Ok now I understand. Yes, I find that looks terrible as well :thumbdwn:



KarlB said:


> in the looks dept I like the 999 from the start (one of the few people that did from all the board chatter) power delivery on my 04 999 was about identical to my breathed on 996 (the dyno curves were almost identical once sps cams and a custom tune were added to the 996) so it was very similar to ride in that respect, but what really surprised me was that I was always more comfortable riding the 996 ergomonics wise than I was on the 999. the 996 was a bike that for me I just became a part of and the 999 I never felt that way. the 996 was a bike that once on board it made you just want to go hunt someone down and pass them


yes, I imagine you were alone in voicing positive remarks about it :rofl:

Wow, I would NOT have guessed a 996 would be more comfortable 

Any mods on your 999?


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Ryan... said:


> Ok now I understand. Yes, I find that looks terrible as well :thumbdwn:
> 
> yes, I imagine you were alone in voicing positive remarks about it :rofl:
> 
> ...


no left her stock and didnt own her much ovr a year, sold the 999 then was going to wait for the s1000rr to come out but BMW took too long to get it to market and I ran across my current sport bike the RSV factory only mods on it are a set of delkevic slip ons and switched to map 2, will most likely do some susp mods this fall and then maybe a 1060 next year 
unless I decide to sell her and get the S1000RR, every time I think I will I go ride the ape again and it is just such a sweet bike I change my mind and IMHO its the epitome of a sporting v twin prior to the introduction of all the ectronic nannies of the current generation.

I still contend that if you set a 996 a 999 and a 1098 side by side in front of someone who didnt know the progression (and took off the numbers) and asked then to place them in their order of production, the 999 would be chosen as the newerst design with the 1098 between them.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

KarlB said:


> no left her stock and didnt own her much ovr a year, sold the 999 then was going to wait for the s1000rr to come out but BMW took too long to get it to market and I ran across my current sport bike the RSV factory only mods on it are a set of delkevic slip ons and switched to map 2, will most likely do some susp mods this fall and then maybe a 1060 next year
> unless I decide to sell her and get the S1000RR, every time I think I will I go ride the ape again and it is just such a sweet bike I change my mind and IMHO its the epitome of a sporting v twin prior to the introduction of all the ectronic nannies of the current generation.
> 
> I still contend that if you set a 996 a 999 and a 1098 side by side in front of someone who didnt know the progression (and took off the numbers) and asked then to place them in their order of production, the 999 would be chosen as the newerst design with the 1098 between them.


The first Vtwin sportbike I ever rode was an 01 Mille R, it was a blast :thumbup:

I agree too, the 999 does look like the more modern incarnation, but the 1098 is the best looking Ducati ever made in my opinion.

One bike I've been drooling over for the past year or two is the newer KTM RC8R. I just love them, they're so different looking.. And I like that they're using the Rotrax engine in it, so you get the reliability + the power - the ducati maintenance.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Ryan... said:


> One bike I've been drooling over for the past year or two is the newer KTM RC8R. I just love them, they're so different looking.. And I like that they're using the Rotrax engine in it, so you get the reliability + the power - the ducati maintenance.


very cool bikes, esp when they have the full stock CF body work with the orange pin striping, saw one at the IMS show the first year KTM introduced them, very sweet looking


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Wife's new Aprilia SR50 Factory. Now, what are we going to do with THAT rear fender?


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

time to get out the dremel and the drill, bet it can be shortened and bolted back up to look pretty stock


----------

